# Buying trees and Growing your own cider apples



## beercus (21/8/14)

I have bought from this company before and was very content with their service and the quality of the trees. They currently have a sale on fruit and nut trees including cider apples...

http://www.woodbridgefruittrees.com.au/wft/content/14-end-of-season-sale

enjoy
Beercus


----------



## taztiger (21/8/14)

Bought a couple more trees from them this morning for cider. Have bought trees from them before and as you say they do give good service. They are good sale prices.

cheers
Taz


----------



## i-a-n (21/8/14)

Having planted a few trees in my lifetime, I hope that your children and grandchildren enjoy the fruits of your labour. 
The ex-wife is enjoying mine......


----------



## spog (21/8/14)

How long until an apple tree bears enough fruit for cider making ?, not that I am planing to plant any just curious ,my daughter introduced me to cider ( sommersby) and I like it.
Cheers...spog...


----------



## Toper (21/8/14)

spog said:


> How long until an apple tree bears enough fruit for cider making ?, not that I am planing to plant any just curious ,my daughter introduced me to cider ( sommersby) and I like it.
> Cheers...spog...


Years,those trees are on semi dwarf stock so they'll grow to a decent size,but you'd need quite a few for cider making quantity.


----------



## mr_wibble (22/8/14)

My brother put in a couple of hundred two (3?) years ago.

I would say you'd start getting a significant crop after 4 years, but you always get a few initially.
He got a lot last year, but a sudden storm made most of them all windfall.

Mind-you, my cherry tree better get a wriggle on, not a single cherry in 4 years (no blossom either).
Some turned cherry-wood tap handles might be nice for the keg-rig.


----------



## i-a-n (22/8/14)

I gave up trying to crop cherries. 
Eventually I decided it was best to admit that I was helping the local birdlife.


----------



## Dave70 (22/8/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> Mind-you, my cherry tree better get a wriggle on, not a single cherry in 4 years (no blossom either).
> Some turned cherry-wood tap handles might be nice for the keg-rig.


Same here. Even planted some lavender in between the fruit trees to get the bees interested. 
Such a disconnect between what you anticipate - cherry porter - cherry juice - bowl of cherry's ect, and the reality - no cherry's whatsoever. 

Makes a good smoking timber also I hear.




i-a-n said:


> I gave up trying to crop cherries.
> Eventually I decided it was best to admit that I was helping the local birdlife.


Try blueberries. Net it or forget it. 
Blue and white shit on everything just adds insult to injury.


----------



## Mardoo (22/8/14)

Cherry wood is awesome for smoking. Apple is even better.


----------



## Deep End (27/8/14)

I bought a Yarlington Mill Tree for 18 bucks today, might need a few buddy's for it or it will be small batch boutique cider one or the other LOL


----------



## Airgead (28/8/14)

Deep End said:


> I bought a Yarlington Mill Tree for 18 bucks today, might need a few buddy's for it or it will be small batch boutique cider one or the other LOL


Very small batch unless you have other apple trees within bee range of it... They aren't self fertile so they need pollen from another another tree to set fruit.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## spryzie (28/8/14)

I just planted a brown snout. 

Supposedly you can make cider with that variety alone?

In 3 years time I'll report back.


----------



## Deep End (6/9/14)

Well apparently the Yarlington mill is semi fertile, it does produce viable pollen, but other trees will help, so on that note I planted a Bramley and a Brown Snout as well, now just have to weed and water and wait a few years.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/9/14)

Cider Apples need bees, Bees make honey, honey makes Mead......they got that sorted pretty good


----------

